# Question regarding eBay



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*What's the proper "feedback" when a totally hideous eBay transaction isn't the seller's fault?* I bought an N scale boxcar with a credit card on eBay. It took the seller 24 hours to process, pack, and ship. And then it took the U.S. Pony Express the next 12 days to get it from Long Island, NY through Chicago to me 200 miles East of Seattle. I understand - a seller's reputation is important, and this one doesn't deserve me dinging them. But rating my experience anything but "Negative" or giving even 1 star to "Did it arrive on time?" is lying.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I find the truth usually works well. I'm sure the reading audience will realize the USPS has once again mucked things up with its usual efficiency.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

How much did you pay for shipping?


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

$5.50 on a $19.95 N scale box car. It came today.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

I'd say rate them as if it shipped normally. Not their fault so I don't think their rating should be dinged...


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

You didn’t have a negative experience w/t seller so, the seller deserves a positive feedback.
“Did it arrive on time?” No. 
“The truth will set you free.”


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

For the sake of this seller, especially if you'd like him/her to remain as a person of 'good standing' in the world of e commerce, separate the two functions. He/she upheld their end of the bargain honourably, and efficiently. You did the same, and you have both profited as was intended. The fly in the ointment was the necessary delivery service, which neither of you had power to improve or to worsen. 

What you could do, though, is to let him know of the eventuality over delivery, and this is important feedback to him. He/she may make allowances in future, or offer options for delivery that works better...ideally.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Yeah, the USPS is it’s own problem recently. And getting worse.
I’m currently tracking a package from China to Michigan. It flew from whatever hub in China to Elk Grove Illinois (probably via O’Hare). Elk Grove is a regular stop for USPS parcels in the midwest. Typically things then move on to Ohio, then up to Detroit, then further on.
But in this case… it went from Illinois, down to Arkansas. The completely wrong direction. Lol
I don’t know if it’s pandemic, new post master, or a combination of those causes. I’ve seen parcels make additional “new” stops where they never did pre-pan, but always along regular routes toward the destination. I’ve never seen them go 300-500 miles in the opposite direction of their destination. I had to double check that it was being delivered to my address.
A+ marks for government inefficiency.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

OilValleyRy said:


> It flew from whatever hub in China to Elk Grove Illinois (probably via O’Hare). Oak Park is a regular stop for USPS parcels in the midwest.


When I said "via Chicago"; that's what I meant.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

GNfan said:


> When I said "via Chicago"; that's what I meant.


Well yeah, O’Hare is in Chicago. But O’Hare is the terminal. Some cities have more than one. But either specific or generalized, the point could be followed. 😁


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

E


OilValleyRy said:


> Yeah, the USPS is it’s own problem recently. And getting worse.
> I’m currently tracking a package from China to Michigan. It flew from whatever hub in China to Elk Grove Illinois (probably via O’Hare). Elk Grove is a regular stop for USPS parcels in the midwest. Typically things then move on to Ohio, then up to Detroit, then further on.
> But in this case… it went from Illinois, down to Arkansas. The completely wrong direction. Lol
> I don’t know if it’s pandemic, new post master, or a combination of those causes. I’ve seen parcels make additional “new” stops where they never did pre-pan, but always along regular routes toward the destination. I’ve never seen them go 300-500 miles in the opposite direction of their destination. I had to double check that it was being delivered to my address.
> A+ marks for government inefficiency.


Ever try to read a Chinese shipping label? On some I've seen, if the print got much smaller, you'd need to swap your magnifying glass for a microscope. And with all the tiny information they have printed on them, it's like trying to decode a secret message at times just trying to figure out the "send to" address.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Does anyone actually look at the feedback or rating?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Dennis461 said:


> Does anyone actually look at the feedback or rating?


Every single time I make a transaction.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

OilValleyRy said:


> Yeah, the USPS is it’s own problem recently. And getting worse.
> I’m currently tracking a package from China to Michigan. It flew from whatever hub in China to Elk Grove Illinois (probably via O’Hare). Elk Grove is a regular stop for USPS parcels in the midwest. Typically things then move on to Ohio, then up to Detroit, then further on.
> But in this case… it went from Illinois, down to Arkansas. The completely wrong direction. Lol
> I don’t know if it’s pandemic, new post master, or a combination of those causes. I’ve seen parcels make additional “new” stops where they never did pre-pan, but always along regular routes toward the destination. I’ve never seen them go 300-500 miles in the opposite direction of their destination. I had to double check that it was being delivered to my address.
> A+ marks for government inefficiency.


The problem is that the current Postmaster General thinks it is his mission to make the service less effective (and in fairness, that's probably what he was appointed to do). 

The USPS has recently downgraded it's shipping times for most services, so for the OP, you may find that they did, in fact, meet their new timeliness standard for a cross country package. How did the actual delivery date compare to the estimated one on the tracking number? Because even if you wanted it earlier, it's not late if it met their estimate. Just because you think 12 days is unreasonable long for a package to travel across the country doesn't mean the shipping industry is working to your standard.

But to share my own USPS story -- mail to my house goes through Springfield, MA, and from there to my local PO. I recently had a package from Micromark (in NJ), go to Trenton, NJ, Springfield, New London CT (where it sat for 3 business days) then Nashua, NH, back to Jersey City, and finally to Springfield, and to me. 16 calendar days to go about 180 miles as the crow flies). While it was in New London, I put a tracer action on it. I actually did get a call from my local postmaster about it. He was very apologetic, and I am amazed that the USPS would try to have HIM deal with the problem when he had nothing to do with it (I have my share of problems with the local carriers, but this wasn't one). I said so in the final resolution survey to the USPS.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I agree with the posts that say give a positive feedback to the seller and still mark not arrive on time. Then in the comments mention the late arrival was due to the shipper, not the seller. 

As for shippers:
USPS - I've never had a package more than a day late, usually it's early. 

UPS - I usually get the package 2 - 3 days late with a longer in transit time to USPS and false out for delivery updates. 

FEDEX - The best I get from them is 2 weeks to 4 weeks late and false out for delivery updates. If a seller ships FEDEX I move on.

As for tracking? I find that about the only thing tracking a package does is increase your bad stress level. I generally don't do it except for the occasional chuckle. 

I was a shipping a package through USPS one time and the clerk told me it may not go directly to the recipient. I told him I don't care if it goes directly or does a full tour of the postal system as long as it gets to where it's supposed to and when it's supposed to. He and the customers in line chuckled. Yes, it arrived when and where it was supposed to.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 14, 2021)

Recently had a similar issue. I rated the seller as Positive and 5 stars for all (including shipping). I then explained the situation in the comment field. Essentially, since it was not the seller's fault, I acted as though it never took place. I did this because the shipping method can be selected by me - so I chose to go with USPS - which is usually the default shipping method. As far as who's the best - I think everyone is going to have a story about their worst experience. For me USPS has been about 70% accurate and timely - with 20% very late and 10% lost it entirely. 

Yes, people do read the ratings - at least I, for sure, do. From now on, I will be selecting either FedEx or UPS for shipping methods - just my preference.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Dennis461 said:


> Does anyone actually look at the feedback or rating?


Unless you’re an idiot, then yes….


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Feb 2, 2021)

I'd leave good feedback 

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I had a package from Florida go through to Nevada somewhere then to North Dakota then to Missouri then got to my house. Nothing the seller had any control over and I would say that it was a 5 star worthy transaction


----------



## Akoustic (May 6, 2019)

For one, I'm very appreciative of the fact that the GNfan sought advice for this issue. For two, I'm pleased the responses given shows a high level of integrity, honor and good faith.


----------



## Quietman (Oct 2, 2016)

Dennis461 said:


> Does anyone actually look at the feedback or rating?





CTValleyRR said:


> Every single time I make a transaction.


What CTValley said


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I gave the seller a good review. Their end of it was fine, and they might have something else I want someday.


----------



## FleetingMoments (Oct 26, 2021)

GNfan said:


> Thanks everyone. I gave the seller a good review. Their end of it was fine, and they might have something else I want someday.


Sorry to hear that your package took 12 days. Glad to hear you left the seller a good review. Just remember the post master general DeJoy is planning on increasing prices and extending the delivery times especially for the holidays. 

From a sellers perspective, Ebay gives estimated delivery times based on USPS estimates. The seller has no control over this, but can get hurt badly because of the estimated times. The only thing a seller/buyer can do is file a lost/stolen package report after a certain period of time from when the package was suppose to be delivered. Sometimes the package gets shaken loose because of that. There are some USPS warehouses that have been hit hard due to extreme weather. 

Saw a post where someone said that they called their post office to find out where the package was. The post master called the warehouse facility. He found out that particular facility had the roof collapse from the last hurricane that whipped through. The post master knew nothing about it, so the post office doesn't even keep communication lines open when one facility is down or going to be down for an extended period of time. 

You can always look at the Ebay community forums to see what is going on with the post office. If there are problems, someone is usually commenting or ranting about it there.


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

My experience has been that USPS is pretty good most of the time. I did have one package get stuck in a sorting machine and it took the post office a few days to find it.
UPS is good for large or heavy packages. Sent one package that was 12" by 12" by 48" via UPS and made it just fine.
FedEx is the worst in my opinion. One package was tracked through most of the United States before it got to me. It got to be a joke logging in to FedEx to see which state my package was in today.
I rate the eBay seller by how well he/she does...not by the carrier's booboos.


----------



## Rich1853 (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

FleetingMoments said:


> Just remember the post master general DeJoy is planning on increasing prices and extending the delivery times especially for the holidays.


What idiot appointed that moron….oh wait….never mind….. 😆


----------



## Rich1853 (Jun 25, 2018)

My priority shipments from Melbourne (Orlando-Seattle-Olympia-McCleary-destination) to my toddler Godson in Gray Harbor county in Washington is 3 days, once it was 2 days. I use the USPS track and confirm with the entire route arrive and depart being sent either by text or email.
Another shipment to Cincinnati sat in the Sanford Orlando airport for almost 2 days (Melbourne-Sanford-Tampa-Cincinnati-destination). The total time was almost a week


----------



## Geno the Viking (Feb 29, 2012)

GNfan said:


> *What's the proper "feedback" when a totally hideous eBay transaction isn't the seller's fault?* I bought an N scale boxcar with a credit card on eBay. It took the seller 24 hours to process, pack, and ship. And then it took the U.S. Pony Express the next 12 days to get it from Long Island, NY through Chicago to me 200 miles East of Seattle. I understand - a seller's reputation is important, and this one doesn't deserve me dinging them. But rating my experience anything but "Negative" or giving even 1 star to "Did it arrive on time?" is lying.


You have to rate the seller not the post office but also explain in the comments what happened, One negative rating on a seller is not good.


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

Sorry I'm late to the party but if you got the item ordered then yes the seller should get good marks. The time it took to get to you is on the carrier and we all know the our goobernments very own postal "service" ain't exactly up to speed sometimes. Just yesterday we were notified of a "package delivered", really ?? then where is it ??? 4 hours later it was dropped off by Amazon truck but the delivery notice and all updates came from USPS

Ebay got good marks from me recently, I bought an item and a week later no action at all from the seller even requested a refund, no joy. I got ebay involved and just another week later I got a full refund. I don't know what the deal was with the seller as they showed 100% feedback


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

I WAS hoping that this wouldn't go political, I guess some just can't refrain . . . . . let's keep the politics out of this train forum

HOWEVER the USPS has been a crap shoot for years before any orange, brown, green, red, or blue monsters. Practically MY whole life the Post Office has been running in RED INK and the outlook doesn't look much better no matter how much they want to call us "customers". Myself, I've had no less than 4 wayward packages, one of which spent two weeks parked at a facility 20 miles away (why did it even go there in the first place ???). While I think about it our "friends" at FedEx aren't much better, we had to refuse a shipment THREE TIMES because they all but destroyed the contents (they even snuck it back here at 10pm one time)

In my opinion UPS, (that's UPS and not eeww pee ess, always been UPS Truck   ) has the best reputation in my book, I have it set up that when anything gets entered into their system I get notified and I can track it all the way to my door, even on the day of delivery I can track with a live map. Nothing has ever been lost or misdirected


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Time to close the thread.


----------

